# iOs7 : changer du thème ? Les fonds blancs: anti-écologiques



## quetzal (20 Septembre 2013)

Ça y est, j'ai installé iOs7. Une de mes motivations principales : le centre de commande. Il était temps que cela existe, car j'en avait marre d'aller toujours dans les réglages pour le wifi, etc.

Ce qui me déplait le plus sur iOs7, c'est que pour moi Apple a fait le mauvais choix en termes d'écodesign pour cette version. Les aplats, soit, bien que je ne sois pas un fan du flat design (j'aimais bien les anciennes icônes). Mais ce qui me parait aller le plus à contre courant des préoccupations principales des utilisateurs (le confort de lecture et la durée de la batterie), c'est le choix du blanc comme fond de nombreux écrans. Beaucoup plus que dans les version précédentes d'iOs en tout cas.

Le blanc a plusieurs défauts, comme je l'écrivais ailleurs :
- Cela éblouit et fatigue la vue
- Ça use davantage la batterie.

Alors, quelqu'un de haut placé pourrait-il dire à l'équipe de Jonathan Ive que ce sont là deux préoccupations majeures des utilisateurs d'iPhone ?

Et vous, savez-vous s'il y a un moyen de changer ce design par défaut ? Un choix de thèmes avec un thème inversé (blanc sur fond noir), ne serait-il pas top ?


----------



## brunitou (20 Septembre 2013)

Il y a déjà cette option de fond inversé sur une de mes app, mais je ne me souviens plus laquelle ;p


----------



## quetzal (21 Septembre 2013)

@brunitou Ce serait intéressant de savoir.

Je vise surtout les applications et les menus par défaut de iOs : les Réglages, le Calendrier, les Contacts, et surtout les Messages. Avec leur fond blanc sur blanc, le clavier blanc sur gris, je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins agréable et lisible qu'avant. 

On peut espérer qu'une prochaine mise à jour d'iOs 7 change cela. D'accord pour faire du buzz pour changer ça ?


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2013)

A ma connaissance, Apple utilise uniquement des écrans LED et non des écrans AMOLED comme le Samsung Galaxy.

En conséquence de quoi ton hypothèse est fausse = les écrans LED utilisent des LED en rétroéclairage (à la place des anciens tubes "fluorescents") et c'est une fenêtre LCD qui module la lumière de chaque pixel. 
Donc écran blanc ou noir, c'est le même rétroéclairage = la même consommation.

On peut même alors supposer qu'un écran blanc résulte en une moindre consommation car, avec un écran blanc, l'utilisateur va souvent choisir une intensité de rétroéclairage moins forte. 
Je soupçonne donc Apple d'avoir fait le choix du blanc sciemment, comme facteur susceptible de contribuer à une plus grande autonomie.


Par contre, sur un Galaxy à écran OLED, on retrouve le principe des tubes cathodiques = le blanc consomme plus que le noir, d'autant plus que la consommation n'est pas linéaire et grimpe très fort pour aller au delà de la luminosité moyenne (50%). C'est pourquoi le Galaxy S4 nécessite 1.5 watts pour atteindre sa luminosité max, alors que le iPhone 5 se contente de 0,74 watts.


----------



## quetzal (21 Septembre 2013)

@CBi Merci pour ton retour. Du point de vue consommation de batterie, c'est donc à confirmer.

J'aurai du intituler mon sujet "Les fonds blancs : anti-ergonomiques" et non pas anti-écologiques, car c'est l'aspect visuel qui me gène le plus : le clavier blanc sur gris dans Messages et autres appli n'est pas assez contrasté pour moi, et je suis souvent ébloui par le blanc présent en fond maintenant dans la plupart des appli d'Apple (Calendrier, Mail, etc.).

Comme le suggérait quelqu'un dans un autre fil de discussions sur iOs7, Apple pourrait au moins permettre aux utilisateurs de choisir entre plusieurs thèmes. Deux thèmes seraient déjà bienvenus : fond clair et fond sombre. En tout cas, le clavier mérite un redesign, et je le préférais nettement sur iOs6.


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2013)

Sur l'aspect visuel, effectivement, tous les écrans LED émettent un fort pic de lumière bleue, pas inoffensif pour les yeux. 

Au Japon, il y a de nombreux articles dans la presse qui préconisent l'adoption de lunettes filtrant les rayons bleus nocifs. Il en était question sur le site Acuité.fr


----------



## BlueVelvet (21 Septembre 2013)

On peut changer le fond d'écran dans les réglages.

Par contre, avec iOS 7, on a perdu le fond «ardoise» que proposait Apple: une idée pour le retrouver? Je vais chercher sur le web...


----------



## BlueVelvet (21 Septembre 2013)

... bon, pour le fond «ardoise», on peut faire une photo soi-même ou on en trouve d'assez belles sur le web.
L'avantage de ce thème est qu'il est sombre, les dossiers sont ainsi plus lisibles, je trouve...

Ceci pour l'écran d'accueil. Suis d'accord sinon avec Quetzal, sur cette omniprésence du blanc dans les apps. Je découvre seulement maintenant la présentation des albums dans «Photos», sur fond... blanc. Sur un iPad, même mini, ça choque un peu les yeux quand même... Pour ces fonds d'apps par défaut, il faudrait en effet un choix.


----------



## jpheon (21 Septembre 2013)

Quand vous mettez des lunettes fumées, est-ce que c'est le soleil qui diminue son intensité? Mais non! Ce sont vous lunettes qui laissent passer moin de lumière!

C'est la mème chose avec les cristaux liquides de vos appareils et les arrière plans foncés: l'énergie du rétroéclairage demeure, mais les cristaux laisse passer moins de lumière et font varier la couleur.


----------

